
The New InfluxDB Storage Engine: A Time Structured Merge Tree - pauldix
https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/10/07/the_new_influxdb_storage_engine_a_time_structured_merge_tree.html
======
tehno
> It’s not for production use at this point. ...you should plan to blow away
> all your data between nightly build installs.

I hope they will provide a proper migration path and docs this time from
current storage to this new one. Got burned once with the 0.9.x RC series
where they changed storage system with no way to migrate earlier RC data.

------
dan353hehe
sustained writes of several hundred thousand, with a 25x decrease in database
size?!

I knew it was the future today when I woke up.

------
greyelmy99
When will it be GA?

------
sannysanoff
reinventing KDB+ ?

